# Do you "feel the pump" every time you go to the gym?



## CancerNV (May 20, 2005)

I keep reading all these magazines and they all say that good workouts result in your whole body feeling "pumped".

The problem I have is that I almost never feel the pump except for bi day.

Whats the problem?


----------



## Doublebase (May 20, 2005)

Yes I feel the pump every day. Make sure you squeeze your muscles at the point of conctraction.


----------



## vegman (May 20, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Yes I feel the pump every day. Make sure you squeeze your muscles at the point of conctraction.


werd


----------



## Maynard Keenan (May 20, 2005)

Yes the pump......oh yes yes yes


----------



## TurboGuy (May 20, 2005)

First, don't listen to the magazines.
Second, the "pump" is absolutely no indicator to the performance or quality of your workout.  It is simply an increase in blood flow to those muscles, but has no coorelation with muscle hypertrophy (ie growth).


----------



## Flex (May 20, 2005)

TurboGuy said:
			
		

> First, don't listen to the magazines.
> Second, the "pump" is absolutely no indicator to the performance or quality of your workout.  It is simply an increase in blood flow to those muscles, but has no coorelation with muscle hypertrophy (ie growth).



To your first part, absolutely correct...don't listen to the magazines.

To the 2nd, yes, although the "pump" doesn't mean you'll get bigger,  (because your chest will get pumped after sets of 50 pushups...which doesn't infer hypertrophy), it DOES have 2 great effects on me anyway.

One is that when i have a great pump going, i know i am hitting the correct muscles (in other words, if i'm doing back and my bi's are pumped, it means i'm not pulling with my back).

The second is that having a great pump is the #1 most encouraging thing for me in the gym. When my muscles are swollen, it makes me wanna hit each set even harder...which gives me a great pump...which makes me work harder etc. 

So yes, a pump doesn't mean you'll grow. But, i do measure the quality of my wo's based on a pump...


----------



## musclepump (May 20, 2005)

I love the Pump!


----------



## TurboGuy (May 20, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> But, i do measure the quality of my wo's based on a pump...


I would recommend logging exercises, weights, sets and reps.  Then base the quality of your workout on whether you exceeded the previous workout.  Base it on improvement.  You can get pumps all day long doing x sets of y exercise with z weight for n reps every day, but if that is all you ever do, your muscle development will become stagnant.


----------



## loyalty (May 20, 2005)

Ahh yes, the pump is nice.  A total workout motivator.  If I don't get the pump, I don't feel like I've worked out hard enough.  

Sometimes I'll rep out just to get the pump before leaving the gym.


----------



## Du (May 20, 2005)

Pumps feel good, but are no indicator of hypertropy. Dont workout for the pump.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (May 20, 2005)

take about 3g of l-glutamine 15-30 minutes and you'll feel the pump every time, but it won't necessarily mean you're getting a good workout.


----------



## Flex (May 21, 2005)

TurboGuy said:
			
		

> base the quality of your workout on whether you exceeded the previous workout.  Base it on improvement.  You can get pumps all day long doing x sets of y exercise with z weight for n reps every day, but if that is all you ever do, your muscle development will become stagnant.



Don't worry partner, i got that all covered  

I base my workouts into how far past the pain barrier i can go, which basically gives me better pumps, which basically means good wo's.


----------



## BruiseKnee (May 22, 2005)

the "pump" helps transport nutrients/waste in and out of your cells more effectively


----------



## Todd_ (May 22, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Whats the problem?



youre not working hard enough or you dont yet have the "mind muscle" connection it takes to be succesful in the sport of bodybuilding 


I feel a great pump on back, leg, shoulder, chest, and of course arm day


----------



## asiansensation (May 23, 2005)

Like what Arnold said in the good old days "Feeling a great pump in a workout is even better than orgasm!!"  That is 100% true!!
    I would be pissed if i do not feel a great pump in my workout. 9 out of 10 times, if i did not feel a great pump in a particular workout, my body would not be sore the following day. It could be due to lack of sleep, not eating enough esp carbs, or your are training inproperly . Also you got to master the "mind and muscle connection"!! Happy training.


----------



## GFR (May 23, 2005)

asiansensation said:
			
		

> Like what Arnold said in the good old days "Feeling a great pump in a workout is even better than orgasm!!"  That is 100% true!!
> I would be pissed if i do not feel a great pump in my workout. 9 out of 10 times, if i did not feel a great pump in a particular workout, my body would not be sore the following day. It could be due to lack of sleep, not eating enough esp carbs, or your are training inproperly . Also you got to master the "mind and muscle connection"!! Happy training.


Is it just me, this Guy seems to know it all.....thank god asiansensation is here to teach us


----------



## sgtneo (May 23, 2005)

just work out to your best, push your self hard and be dedicated to your routine and diet and no matter wheather you feel the pump or not, you will definatly feel and see the results

Neo


----------



## ChrisROCK (May 23, 2005)

TheRoyalOne said:
			
		

> take about 3g of l-glutamine 15-30 minutes and you'll feel the pump every time, but it won't necessarily mean you're getting a good workout.


----------



## Flex (May 23, 2005)

asiansensation said:
			
		

> I would be pissed if i do not feel a great pump in my workout.



Absolutely!


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 23, 2005)

i feel horny everytime i workout. There is this hott ass chick that works behind the counter. I get pumped by looking at her sweet ass


----------



## TheRoyalOne (May 23, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

>



After reading my post I realized I made a mistake. L-Arginine is the NO precurser which will help produce that "pumped" feeling if taken before a workout. My bad. I've got to go back and edit that.


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2005)

I only get a good pump when I use Maximum Pump before my work-out. 



just kidding.


----------



## AnnaDTX (May 23, 2005)

Can anyone feel the "pump"?  I feel it when I work my bottom half, I swear my azz grows an inch when its leg day.


----------



## MillerMan (May 23, 2005)

I've actually heard that the actual pump is not good for growth and trainers almost always have their athletes ice immediately following a workout...However you should  get a pump when you lift, one of the signs of overtraining is not being able to build up a pump.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 24, 2005)

Pump is for girls and i quote LESS TIME PUMPING MORE TIME HUMPING


----------



## Doublebase (May 24, 2005)

MillerMan said:
			
		

> However you should  get a pump when you lift, one of the signs of overtraining is not being able to build up a pump.



Really?????


----------



## GSXR750 (May 24, 2005)

I get "pumped" after drinking a gallon of water.



			
				MillerMan said:
			
		

> one of the signs of overtraining is not being able to build up a pump.



?? where did you hear/read this?


----------



## GSXR750 (May 24, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I only get a good pump when I use Maximum Pump before my work-out.
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding.


----------

